# Picture quality issue Samsung un55b8000 led 240hz



## projectgator (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello,
I've got a situation with my TV that I purchased for X-Mas. The video quality, at times, seems very jerky. I have it connected to Directv HD receiver, using a HDMI cable. I've gone through the various calibration/settings and it doesn't seem to make this issue any better. I had a Samsung 52" LCD 120hz at the same location with the same Directv HD receiver and never had this issue. Has anyone else had this problem? Thanks very much!


----------

